

How much extra for nice? - abhishekdesai
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/09/how-much-extra.html

======
michael_dorfman
_I think there's a huge gap between what people are willing to pay for nice (a
lot) and what it would cost businesses to deliver it (almost nothing)._

Godin is crazy if he thinks it costs business "almost nothing" to deliver
nice. Keeping customer-facing employees behaving in a noticeably "nice" manner
is not cheap at all, or easy to manage.

~~~
jbert
You can have a smaller 'premium team', who you select from your existing team
for competence and niceness. You then make it part of the job ("have a nice
day") using existing procedures.

Interestingly, this would also have the effect of making it almost guaranteed
you'll get someone surly if you don't pay the premium.

As a customer, I don't think I like the idea. But I think it could be made to
work.

------
maurycy
For me, it sounds like an excuse for buying expensive services. Oh, I'm not a
snob, I don't buy social capital... I enjoy nice people.

